# where can i find all the chemicals i need for synthesis



## blackchip (Mar 16, 2022)

ive been trying to find chemicals/reagents but i cant find them ive looked through all the china and europe suppliers


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

You can order many reagents in China. In which country are you looking for sources of raw materials?


----------



## billy

uk i am from and the reagents website has not got , mercury nitrate on offer


----------



## HEISENBERG (Mar 17, 2022)

billy said:


> uk i am from and the reagents website has not got , mercury nitrate on offer



billyBuy mercury thermometers. The method to get mercury nitrate from them is here http://chemforum.info/index.php?thr...trate-with-subsequent-use-in-al-hg-video.222/


----------



## galleta

Where is PMK glycidate obtained? 
I was looking at Alibaba and there are many suppliers, but I don't know if it is the safest way to get these types of products. 
Which supplier do you usually ask for this type of reagents from?


----------



## billy

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> You can order many reagents in China. In which country are you looking for sources of raw materials?



HIGGS BOSSONthankyou , this is by far the best forum i have ever been on , you guys are legends


----------



## uselessdragon

is sulfuric acid available in any type of easily accessible stores (ie: hardware, auto, etc.)? Only looking for small quantities for personal use synthesis. I do not have a secure location for shipping to be able to order reagents online.


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Mar 23, 2022)

Sulfuric acid solution is used as an electrolyte for the battery and can be purchased in the store. This topic describes how to get a high concentration of sulfuric acid from the electrolyte.


----------



## uselessdragon

Th



Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> Sulfuric acid solution is used as an electrolyte for the battery and can be purchased in the store. This topic describes how to get a high concentration of sulfuric acid from the electrolyte.



Marvin Popcorn SuttonThanks, very helpful


----------



## brianvene1

methylbenzene is my issue, Brazil


----------



## kawaii

galleta said:


> Where is PMK glycidate obtained?
> I was looking at Alibaba and there are many suppliers, but I don't know if it is the safest way to get these types of products.
> Which supplier do you usually ask for this type of reagents from?



galletacontact this chinese supplier, Wickr me: offergood. Easy to verify by asking for pics, videos, yield...


----------



## MadHatter

uselessdragon said:


> is sulfuric acid available in any type of easily accessible stores (ie: hardware, auto, etc.)? Only looking for small quantities for personal use synthesis. I do not have a secure location for shipping to be able to order reagents online.



uselessdragonSulphuric acid is not available for store purchase in the EU. It's on both the explosive- and narcotics precursor list since a few years back. It can still be sold as a pool pH adjustment chemical in about 30% concentration, or in 17% concentration as a degreasing solution before metal painting. Or, you can salvage it from car batteries in a dirty, dilute form, usually riddled with lead impurities and in need of distilling to get it pure. This is however the safest way.


----------

